# test d'ingresso



## patrovytt

Bonjour à tout le monde,
pourriez-vous m'aider à traduire "test d'ingresso"?
_Test d'évaluation_ ce n'est pas ce que je cherchais...
Je suis en train d'écrire à une amie et justement je voudrais lui parler de ce genre de test.
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Patrovytt,

Benvenuto sul forum di WR !
Qui, in Belgio, diciamo "examen d'entrée" o "examen d'admission" o "test d'admission" . Potresti forse precisare il contesto .


----------



## patrovytt

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Patrovytt,
> 
> Benvenuto sul forum di WR !
> Qui, in Belgio, diciamo "examen d'entrée" o "examen d'admission" o "test d'admission" . Potresti forse precisare il contesto .


Merci. On est à l'école. Le "Test d'ingresso" ça sert à évaluer le niveau des connaissances et des compétences des élèves par rapport à une discipline ou un secteur de l'enseignement.
Test d'entrée?


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonsoir

La vie des étudiants devient toujours plus difficile..
Voilà pour les étudiants  le moment fatidique est arrivé...
Bisogna superare un test d'ingresso/ d'ammissione per l'iscrizione ad una facoltà universitaria italiana, quasi per la totalità delle nostre facoltà in Italia 
On doit passer un test d'admission pour obtenir l'inscrition à une faculté universitaire,
presque chez toutes nos facultés en Italie. 
Il numero "chiuso"   ormai è comune/prassi presso molte facoltà universitarie italiane.
*L'usage du  "numerus clausus*" a été adopté par beaucoup de facultés
universitaires italiennes.
----------------------
Combien de fautes ?
Merci
Salut/Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

patrovytt said:


> Merci. On est à l'école. Le "Test d'ingresso" ça sert à évaluer le niveau des connaissances et des compétences des élèves par rapport à une discipline ou un secteur de l'enseignement.
> Test d'entrée? *Oui *





ermannoitaly said:


> La vie des étudiants devient toujours plus difficile.. È corretto . Senza il calco dall'italiano, si dice "devient de plus en plus difficile"
> Voilà*,* pour les étudiants le moment fatidique est arrivé... Ci vuole la virgola ; senza virgola : "Voilà pour les étudiants le moment fatidique est arrivé..."
> Bisogna superare un test d'ingresso/ d'ammissione per l'iscrizione ad una facoltà universitaria italiana, quasi per la totalità delle nostre facoltà in Italia
> On doit passer un test d'admission pour (obtenir) l'inscription à une faculté universitaire,
> presque chez dans toutes (nos )/les facultés en Italie.
> Il numero "chiuso" ormai è comune/prassi presso molte facoltà universitarie italiane.
> *L'usage du "numerus clausus*" a été adopté par beaucoup de facultés
> universitaires italiennes.
> ----------------------
> Combien de fautes ? *Pochissimi , congratulazioni !*
> Merci
> Salut/Ciao


----------



## patrovytt

Merci Matoupaschat


----------



## ermannoitaly

Grazie anche da parte mia, Matoupaschat.*
*


----------

